# Lost Pet Pigeon. Please Help!



## Zerifer (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi, my name is Vanessa and I'm new to keeping pigeons. My youngest bird, Pascal hasn't been home for three days now, and I'm really worried that something has happened to him.

I let him out in the morning around 12 to get some exercise, and when i came back to put him up around two on Thursday I couldn't find him. Normally, he sleeps in the rafters, of the little cage my dad made and waits for me, or sometimes he stays on the roof of the house in the same little corner of the yard, but he wasn't there. I wasn't too worried at first, but he hasn't come home since and I'm starting to wonder. He's never flown far from the house and he always comes down when i shake his food 

I'm really worried because I've heard a few hawks lately, but I'm hoping for the best. Pascal is all white with a large splotch of brown on and underneath his right wing, and one little brown feather on his forehead. If you've seen him please help; I really miss him. 

I live in the Murrieta/Temecula, Ca. Area. Please please help!


----------



## steveeman (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope ur bird comes back Vanessa. I lost my two white homers on wednesday and it sucks when you lose ur birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Letting a single bird out to fly is really dangerous for the bird. They are flock birds and safer in a flock. Also being white would make him stand out more to the hawks. I would fly him inside, and not let him out free if he does come back. I sure hope you get him back.


----------

